#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-29
<lostson> la la la
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-30
<douglasawh-work> anyone know if there is a way to script this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464448
<douglasawh-work> is there a way to do this via commandline? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464448
<douglasawh-work> I don't appear to be about to press enter
<douglasawh-work> I don't appear to be about to press enter
<douglasawh-work> was numlock the problem?
<douglasawh-work> ddd
<douglasawh-work> dwdwd
<douglasawh-work> weird problem with my ENTER key
<douglasawh-work> had to close quassel to fix it
<douglasawh-work> anyone dealt with an LVM not booting? grub-update from a LiveCD doesn't make it happen
<douglasawh-work> anyone dealt with an LVM not booting? grub-update from a LiveCD doesn't make it happen
<nickmoeck> ugh. connection problems. stupid AT&T
<nickmoeck> a tech is coming out tomorrow to check the line, because they were seeing a bunch of line errors
<douglasawh-work> ok, had to reboot to fix it...it came back after I sent those two messages
<douglasawh-work> my guess is some KDE lib got updated, but who knows
<douglasawh-work> ok, new problem.
<douglasawh-work> how do I set up a machine such that users won't screw it up.
<douglasawh-work> machines are checking for updates daily, which I would assume would decrease the amount of updates they are installing at any one time, but still I had a user today put his machine into suspend in the middle of the updates and made the machine unbootable
<douglasawh-work> I could have it never check for updates, but that seems like a security risk
<douglasawh-work> this machines do not talk to DNS, so there's no way to do it remotely
<douglasawh-work> we've looked into auto-updating something with IP addresses and we've not been able to get it to work
<douglasawh-work> when I say do not talk, I mean they will not update DNS
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-01
<nickmoeck> douglasawh-work: what about something like teamviewer for remotely connecting? Or perhaps a reverse ssh connection?
<nickmoeck> AT&T tech just called me, he said he thinks one or two the T1's going to my area's DSL range extender are down
<nickmoeck> which would explain why my internet speed is just fine right now when no one else in the area is home
<douglasawh-work> nickmoeck: they are going to be unwilling to spend money and I doubt it's free for corporate use, but I'm looking at it
<douglasawh-work> haha
<nickmoeck> yeah, you have to pay for corporate use unfortunately
<douglasawh-work> they aren't even willing to spend the landscape fees which I think were something like $10, though I could be wrong about the exact #
<douglasawh-work> that contract was tied up in legal
<douglasawh-work> what I ended up deciding to do was to lock grub and the kernel from updates on the next image
<douglasawh-work> which isn't ideal, but better than cutting them off completely
<douglasawh-work> grub seem to be pretty effed and I know there was a recent grub update
<douglasawh-work> two of our server admins worked on it yesterday for like an hour to no avail
<douglasawh-work> one of them really thinks we should use Landscape, so I emailed the man that pulls the purse strings.  I don't see it happening though
<douglasawh-work> any idea if this is still true? https://lists.isc.org/pipermail/bind-users/2008-September/073095.html
<douglasawh-work> nm, got the answer to that one: https://lists.isc.org/pipermail/bind-users/2008-September/073099.html
<douglasawh-work> still don't know how to use it...looking into that
<douglasawh-work> nevermind.  that tells you how to do it on the bind side, but says things still need to be set up correctly
<douglasawh-work> guess I'll talk to our windows admin
<douglasawh-work> looks like I got it working. still fighting with synergy though
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-02
<nickmoeck> ugh. Internet was working fine earlier today, and after the AT&T tech called me. now it's slow again. Looks like I'm going to have to call them again tomorrow
<nickmoeck> Anyone else run Folding@Home?
<sgtd> nickmoeck: used to
<douglasawh-work> have any of you use gnome-voice-control before?
<douglasawh-work> mine is stuck on "listening"
<douglasawh-work> I used to use Folding@Home as well and then I got concerned about energy use
<sgtd> i'd like to learn the 101's of distributed development
<sgtd> but every time i've tried (except google app engine, but that's abstracted away from me) i've become mired in details i do not grasp
<douglasawh-work> adr
<douglasawh-work> hmm
<douglasawh-work> that was a test
<douglasawh-work> 1979 Milky Way
<douglasawh-work> Verona, WI 53593 - ok, that part works
<douglasawh-work> just making sure autokey works with KDE apps
<douglasawh-work> the key strokes don't seem to
<douglasawh-work> adr
<douglasawh-work> 1979 Milky Way
<douglasawh-work> Verona, WI 53593
<douglasawh-work> hmm, so it works as long as where you are doesn't do enter
<douglasawh-work> adr
<douglasawh-work> adr
<douglasawh-work> and also if I don't use synergy, it appears
<douglasawh-work> 1979 Milky Way
<douglasawh-work> Verona, WI 53593
<douglasawh-work> that is beyond lame
<douglasawh-work> 1979 Milky Way
<douglasawh-work> ugh, ugh, ugh
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-03
<h00k> holy away log. phew.
<h00k> hello.
 * sgtd waves
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-28
<spikeb> bleh, ubuntu forums won't let me edit my profile (which has inaccurate details)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-29
<timtierney> luser
 * mikeputnam is an ouser as of late
<timtierney> He he.....wrong window.
<timtierney> Stupid monitors.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-30
<SammySez> I am using 10.04.3 64-bit with Gnome. Anyone here have any opinions on Unity in the more recent versions?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-12-01
<Cheesehead> I'm sure we all have opinions.
<SammySez> you like? not like?
<greppy> SammySez: I haven't been a fan of Unity at all.  I'm still using gnome.
<SammySez> thx. is Gnome still available in 11.10?
<SammySez> I am hearing Unity is not very popular. I should just DL it to a VM and try it I suppose
<greppy> yes, you can still get gnome in 11.10
<greppy> it's just not the default. You'll have to install it.
<SammySez> ok - thanks. Is it an option during install, or does it just
<SammySez> hah
<SammySez> was just going to ask
<SammySez> is it an option during the install then?
<greppy> ( I think... it's been a little bit since I had to deal with it )
<greppy> nope
<greppy> well, I take that back.
<greppy> I didn't do a clean install, I did an upgrade.
<SammySez> so I install 11.10, comes with Unity (and KDE perhaps) then I just need to read an article on how to install Gnome I suppose
<SammySez> ahh
<Cheesehead> Some people like Unity, some not.
<greppy> you should be able to do an apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<SammySez> I may have to do the same here. GRUB2 is a bit more complex and I may trip up my Windows installation unless I upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10. I may just wait until the next LTS, but so many apps I use are no longer updated in 10.04 - like Terminal Server Client for example.
<SammySez> ok
<SammySez> great
<SammySez> that sounds pretty straight forward
<greppy> then I probably left something out ;)
<SammySez> I may give it a shot
<SammySez> heh heh
<SammySez> no worries
<SammySez> it sounds like the bulk of it is not as painful as I thought it might be
<greppy> I ended up giving mint a shot on my laptop after 11.10 didn't play as nicely on it.
<Cheesehead> The transitions between different desktop environments in 11.10 is quite easy.
<SammySez> yeah? I was gonna try that too
<SammySez> yeah - I can switch between Gnome and KDE with ease in 10.04. My guess is the process is similar with later revs as well
<greppy> 11.10 had issues with turning the backlight off on the screen and I couldn't get it back on.
<SammySez> oh, I see
<greppy> had a friend with the same problem on different hardware.
<SammySez> I have that problem with 10.04 UNR on my Netbook actually
<greppy> so since I was going to blow it up anyway, I decided to give mint a shot.
<SammySez> If I use the OEM key strokes to set the LCD brightness - no problem. If I use the LCD panel-applet, it gets stuck
<greppy> so far it's been great, but my laptop is mainly just a portable shell and gui to run chrome in :)
<greppy> interesting.
<SammySez> yeah - it seems Mint is a new rage and some are revisiting Fedora Core again.
<SammySez> I really liked Ubuntu 9.10 and have felt it is on a downward slide since then
<greppy> I like 10.04 LTS, but yeah, I have the same kind of feeling... I don't think I'll ever go back to a redhat based system as my home server or *shudder* my workstation.
<greppy> I know it's kind of narrow minded but the redhat 6.x upgrade issues about killed me.
<SammySez> any experience with using Debian upstream from the Ubuntu fork by chance? I thought about trying that as well
<Cheesehead> I use Debian
<greppy> you mean just using vanilla debian?  I still use it in a couple places, and honestly, would probably go back to that if mint causes me pain, or maybe move to it from the next server LTS if there are issues.
<SammySez> Debian is probably more solid than Ubuntu in terms of updates, isn't it? I've never tried Debian natively, but with the latest Ubuntu releases I am thinking about finding something with less "fluff"
<Cheesehead> Less Fluff = Xubuntu
<SammySez> good points - I've never tried Xubuntu
<Cheesehead> Debian is great, but different from Ubuntu.
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu is easier to configure. More 'just works'
<SammySez> yeah - that's what I thought, but I don't mind making the investment if I have less issues with the GUI
<SammySez> ok
<Cheesehead> Debian can be less forgiving if you file unresearched or duplicate bugs.
<Cheesehead> Whereas Ubuntu will simply ignore them...
<SammySez> I have puh-lenty of horsepower on this lappy, just need something a bit more stable
<SammySez> I've never filed any bugs (that I am aware of)
<Cheesehead> Stability is a function of testing.
<Cheesehead> All distros expect you to test, and file bugs.
<Cheesehead> If you don't file, how will they know?
<SammySez> perhaps - all I know is I get more and more surprises in my desktop environment each time I boot
<SammySez> time for a refresh and just want to see if now might be the time to think about another fork
<Cheesehead> A well researched bug will get fixed in all distros. A nice way to contribute to the whole Lunix community.
<SammySez> sure - if I knew how to do it. I do have other contributions to Linux as well
<Cheesehead> Great. Your spelling is better than mine.
<SammySez> where from in WI?
<SammySez> I am near the Dells
<Cheesehead> MKE
<SammySez> I see
<Cheesehead> I help some people in forums work diagnose various issues.
<Cheesehead> I also sometimes work Bug Squad.
<SammySez> I wish I had more time
<SammySez> ;)
<Cheesehead> We all would like that.
<SammySez> may drop connection here. gonna try something.
<greppy> I have long lobbied for a 48 hour day and a 14 day week.  ( while keeping the 8 hour a day work goal )
<Cheesehead> How...French...of you.
<greppy> Cheesehead: that's just so I have enough time to get all the stuff done that I want to get done. :)
<Cheesehead> I simply shifted to Metric Time.
<Cheesehead> Now I have 40 extra seconds each minute.
<Cheesehead> Of course, coverting bus schedules is a bit hopeless, and I'm always much too early to appointments.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-24
<tsimonq2> the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 443 for the week November 16-22, 2015 has been forwarded to you all on the mailing list
<tsimonq2> enjoy! :)
<tsimonq2> o/ all
 * tsimonq2 is gone: test
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-25
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: ping
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-26
<mikeputnam> tsimonq2: pong
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: workin' hard on the LoCo wiki pages
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: I want to make it better and up-to-date
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: so I had Alex Dueppen make us some badges and there we go!
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: I have been spending the last few hours making the stuff for the LoCo great
<mikeputnam> cool
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: any suggestions for the wiki page?
<mikeputnam> lookin' good
<mikeputnam> brb firewall reload
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: ok :D
<tsimonq2> oh?
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our next monthly meeting next Tuesday! Details here: http://v.gd/c8jRsr | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS | Quick links: http://is.gd/dR9qNV
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team! | Join our next monthly meeting next Tuesday! Details here: http://v.gd/c8jRsr | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS | Quick links: http://is.gd/dR9qNV
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team! | Join our next monthly meeting next Tuesday! Details here: http://v.gd/c8jRsr | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS | Quick links: http://is.gd/dR9qNV
<tsimonq2> http://is.gd/dR9qNV
<tsimonq2> h00k: ^
<Chicken_Wrap> Sure is roomy in here.
<tsimonq2> o/ Chicken_Wrap, but you are not from Wisconsin
<tsimonq2> Chicken_Wrap: or are you?
<Chicken_Wrap> Nope. Just felt like popping in. :^)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-27
<tsimonq2> IvanR_: hey, I wanted to ping you to say hello
<tsimonq2> IvanR_: because I have noticed you in here, but you haven't spoken much
<tsimonq2> IvanR_: so hello
<tsimonq2> o/ mikeputnam3
<FastJaguar> Hello!
<tsimonq2> Heyo!
<tsimonq2> nice nick! :D
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: look at this
<FastJaguar> It's my game name if I don't use gunnarjag
<FastJaguar> wait what
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: when I type part of your nick and press Tab, it's called pinging
<tsimonq2> in my client, it highlights my name when I am pinged
<FastJaguar> tsimonq2:like this?
<tsimonq2> yep! :D
<FastJaguar> ahh
 * tsimonq2 is happy
<tsimonq2> this is another little jem
<tsimonq2>  /me is what this is
<FastJaguar> *likethat
<FastJaguar> ah
 * FastJaguar Is learning
<tsimonq2> yay :D
<FastJaguar> heh
<FastJaguar> any other notable commands?
<tsimonq2> so okay, let's get you registered so nobody can steal your nick
<tsimonq2> umm not really
<tsimonq2> excpt for if you want to join a new channel, you do /join #channelname
<tsimonq2> *except
<FastJaguar> ok
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: so let's get you registered
<FastJaguar> ok
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: now do this: /msg nickserv register YourPassword you@example.com
<tsimonq2> oh yeah, /msg is to message someon e
<tsimonq2> *someone
<tsimonq2> it opens up a new window
<tsimonq2> (not in your browser, in the client)
<FastJaguar> done
<tsimonq2> so then check your email
<FastJaguar> brb completing registration
<tsimonq2> and do that too
<tsimonq2> ok
<FastJaguar> done
<tsimonq2> ok, so do /msg nickserv identify FastJaguar PASSWORD
<tsimonq2> replacing your password with the password that you typed
<FastJaguar> I like the password I started with though
<FastJaguar> should Ichange it?
<tsimonq2> yeah, that is what you use
<FastJaguar> okay
<tsimonq2> umm no, the randomly generated password was just for registration
<FastJaguar> oh
<FastJaguar> I already set that
<tsimonq2> ok, good
<FastJaguar> it said I was already logged in as FastJaguar
<tsimonq2> ok, good
<tsimonq2> but when you log in later, you have to check the little box that says Password and type that in
<tsimonq2> you saw that when you were picking a username, no?
<FastJaguar> yeah
<tsimonq2> ok, so do that in the future
<tsimonq2> so it looks like you are set up
<tsimonq2> something optional is to have a cloak, which hides your IP
<tsimonq2> you can see what I mean by doing the following
<FastJaguar> ok
<tsimonq2> do /whois tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> then do /whois FastJaguar
<tsimonq2> and look next to the username
 * tsimonq2 thinks
<FastJaguar> ah
<FastJaguar> so that's my IP?
<tsimonq2> the numbers? yeah
<FastJaguar> yeah
<tsimonq2> and mean DDoSers can wreck it
<FastJaguar> aww :(
<tsimonq2> they can make your whole family's internet be slow
<FastJaguar> yeah
<tsimonq2> so I would join #freenode and ask for a cloak there
<tsimonq2> so do /join #freenode
<FastJaguar> k
<FastJaguar> Just ask?
<tsimonq2> yep,
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: well, I didn't know THAT
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: I think you can just deal for now, right?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<FastJaguar> yeah
<FastJaguar> G-ma doesn't need internet, right ?
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> it doesn't matter
<tsimonq2> just don't piss anyone off
<FastJaguar> or depending on the person, exist
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: I just wanna point out a few things. While in this channel, we have a few guidelines(that you haven't broken so far, thank god).
<tsimonq2> people on IRC aren't THAT stupid
<FastJaguar> ok
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: read the topic for them, just be sure to read them over
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: I have op, so if anything looks worded weird, let me know
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: or if we have a link that doesn't work
<FastJaguar> Ok. Who else is on here?
<tsimonq2> h00k, Anthony Hook, who was the contact before me
<FastJaguar> ok
<tsimonq2> he is still active, and by pinging him, I say hello
<tsimonq2> just do /names and you will see all of them
<tsimonq2> meetingology, ubuntulo12, and lubotu1 are our friendly bots
<meetingology> tsimonq2: Error: "ubuntulo12," is not a valid command.
<tsimonq2> heheheheheheh
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: so #phillwis another room I am in, friendly people, annoying dictators, the usual
<tsimonq2> *#phillw
<FastJaguar> alright
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: as well as #lubuntu-offtopic and ##tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: and support channels for pretty much ANY piece of technology you own
<tsimonq2> so feel free to join where you want
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: but this is how you would interact with the stream
<FastJaguar> alright
<tsimonq2> so yeah :D
<tsimonq2> just chillllllllllll
<tsimonq2> and follow the rules
 * tsimonq2 cracks his whip
<FastJaguar> alright
<tsimonq2> oh yeah, and #forthenerds
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: I idle in like 40 channels. That means I have a terminal client on a remote server and I just use the terminal to access it when I am online
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: so I am here pretty much 24/7 if you need to leave me a note :D
<FastJaguar> ok!
<tsimonq2> ok! as in shaht awp, or ok! as in Awesome!
<FastJaguar> Awesome!
<tsimonq2> cool! :D
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: kinda hard to convey tone in here! :P
<FastJaguar> yeah, my sarcasm turns into buttholishness
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> and I would say to you:
<tsimonq2> !language
<lubotu1> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<FastJaguar> ok
<FastJaguar> I can do that
<tsimonq2> cool :)
<tsimonq2> so have fun :D
<FastJaguar> ok!
<FastJaguar> as in I will XP
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: this is what Ubuntu is: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu
<FastJaguar> yep
<tsimonq2> (and btw, when being in any channel that belongs to the organization, you have to follow the CoC here: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct )
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: ^
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> but that shouldn't be much of an issue
<FastJaguar> yeah
<FastJaguar> seems pretty basic
<tsimonq2> but look it over just in case
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<FastJaguar> I have
<tsimonq2> ok, good :D
<tsimonq2> FastJaguar: just to let you know, in some non-Ubuntu-run channels, people swear, so be careful if you aren't okay with that
<FastJaguar> ahh
<FastJaguar> I'm known as sir swears-alot normally
<tsimonq2> :D
<FastJaguar> alreday had to censor myself
<FastJaguar> already
<tsimonq2> join #lubuntu-offtopic, I wanna show you something
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> (/join #lubuntu-offtopic BTW)
<FastJaguar> yeah
<FastJaguar> taking a while
<tsimonq2> oh, ok :)
<tsimonq2> maybe close the window and try again
<tsimonq2> (the one in Kiwi, not the broswer)
<FastJaguar> I'm banned?
<tsimonq2> oh, let me ask an op quick
<tsimonq2> probably Kiwi
<FastJaguar> gtg soon
<tsimonq2> ok, try ##tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> so /join ##tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> ;roulette
<DragonEyes> *click*
<tsimonq2> ;ping | h00k
<DragonEyes> h00k: I pinged you on purpose
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-28
<h00k> oi
<tsimonq2> h00k: key, look at what I sent you in Hangouts
<tsimonq2> *hey
<tsimonq2> (I was opped because a spammer joined)
<jythrgfvedceffrt> I shall not spam an on-topic channel.
<tsimonq2> jythrgfvedceffrt: you should get an ACTUAL REGISTERED nick
<jythrgfvedceffrt> And even if this one is off-topic, I won't spam it.
<jythrgfvedceffrt> I have one, but rarely use it.
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam3: you are coming to our meeting on Tuesday, right?
